# Muzzleloader at the range question



## Bucaramus (Dec 4, 2011)

How often should you have to clean your ML at the range while sighting in? I shot mine 20 times yesterday and it was all over the place but it was pretty windy. Was shooting at 100 yards. Was it the wind or a fouled barrel?


----------



## Gordief (Dec 4, 2011)

1 shot...  1 cleaning patch...repeat.

  find an accurate load for your rifle at 25yds., then move
to 50 & tweak,  move to 100yds, & tweak.

 may take more than a few range sessions.


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 4, 2011)

Use Blackhort 209 powder ... needs less patching & cleaning.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 4, 2011)

Iron sights or scope? In-line or side lock? 1 in 28 twist or 1in 66 twist or what have you? Wind and fouled barrel will cause a wide group. Round ball or conical makes a diff.


----------



## Bucaramus (Dec 4, 2011)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> Iron sights or scope? In-line or side lock? 1 in 28 twist or 1in 66 twist or what have you? Wind and fouled barrel will cause a wide group. Round ball or conical makes a diff.



Knight Disk Inline w/ Nikon Omega BDC 250 scope. 270 Grain Powerbelt Platinum Triple 7 pellets, 150 grain. 1 in 28 twist. I think I am learning to use a spit patch between every shot. I thought that was not necessary with the cleaner burning powder but I was all over a pie plate at 100 yards. Wind was swirling probably 15-20 mph.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Dec 5, 2011)

I've got a NEF .50 that sprayed powerbelts all over the target.  I switched to TC shockwave sabots and was able to get decent groups.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 5, 2011)

Get some loose powder, start at 70gr, work up to 110 grs in 5 grs jumps. The wind was your biggest prob.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 5, 2011)

After 7 weeks I'm still battling my pawn shop TC Hawken 45 between every shot. But it has been about 4 weeks since I had to pull a ball. I was happy with my grouping yesterday at 25 yards. Split a 2X4 at 50 yards. (I love abandoned targets.)


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 5, 2011)

Gordief said:


> 1 shot...  1 cleaning patch...repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> > Bore cleaner, lube or dry?


----------



## Bucaramus (Dec 5, 2011)

Back to the range today. Used TC premoist patch, dry patch, bore butter and another dry patch between shots and she is dead on now! The makers of 777 say it burns cleaner and you don't have to clean between shots but I know better now. Just for kicks I shot it once without "spit patching" and that shot flew about 3" high and left. NEVER AGAIN! If you are sighting in, alway spit patch in between shots. It's like starting over with a newly cleaned gun. Makes final clean up easy too. Thanks for the suggestions. I'm ready for Indiana ML season now!


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 5, 2011)

Mix 50% windex, 50% alcohol, between shots, i run out of spit after 5 shots!!


----------



## icdedturkes (Dec 6, 2011)

Its all about consistency in your process. My optima Elite is one wet #13, Dry patch, Dry Patch each shot.. The girlfriends Optima was not performing to its optimum with this procedure and tightened down the groups with Wet patch, Brush x3, Dry patch.. 

Groups will improve considerably once you find the process your gun prefers and consistently perform the process each and every shot. 

And others have said Blackhorn will eliminate the need of these processes.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 8, 2011)

I go a few shots between swabing with no issues. That's with Pyrodex powder or pellets.


----------



## steveus (Dec 9, 2011)

*How often?*

None.  Blackhorn 209.

Steve


----------



## aaronward9 (Dec 15, 2011)

Blackhorn 209.. Have shot mine 40+ times and never patched or swabbed and will still shoot accurately @ 200 yds.


----------



## dawg4028 (Dec 23, 2011)

bh209 and shockewaves.  No more swabbing barrels.  rifle like accuracy.  Went from 777 to bh209.  Difference was night and day.


----------



## buttplate (Dec 26, 2011)

*X2*



dawg4028 said:


> bh209 and shockewaves.  No more swabbing barrels.  rifle like accuracy.  Went from 777 to bh209.  Difference was night and day.



What Dawg said!!


----------



## Okie Hog (Dec 27, 2011)

i seldom swab the bore of my gun at the range:   My powder is Goex Pinnacle; its not real dirty and there is no crud ring.  Sometimes fire 20-30 shots without swabbing.  One time i fired 15shots without swabbing at the 100 yard target.  The group measured less than 3".

When the bore is swabbed, Windex with vinegar is used; followed by 2 or 3 dry patches.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 30, 2011)

Today it was one damp, almost dry, patch with #13, using both sides of the patch, follwed by two dry patches, again using both sides. Shoot & repeat.


----------

